# DS-8A1H Slimtype optical drive not detected



## nebthet (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello,

got an hp pavilion dv 6560ec that came with a aforementioned optical drive. The drive occassionally lost and appeard among my drives and finally is completely undetectable.

The label on the drive says:
S/N:626727402546
Model: DS-8A1H 03c
HP part number: 445954-HC0
HP Spare part number: 449935-001
Firmware : WH66
CT: 7591801WBUT1YQ
Manufacturer: Phillips and Benq Digital Storage Corporation
H/W:01

Symptoms:
- its drive letter does not appear among drives in my computer
- no DVD/CDRom drives icon in my Device Manager, hence no yellow excl. mark either
- when I insert the drive in my laptop it spins for a bit and that is it
- does not do anything else (if I had not fysically seen it, I would have thought there is none inside
- when I try to remove it, reboot, insert the thing, look up and "add new hardware", it is not listed there, neither I can see any DVD rom icon when trying to select it manually 

I have been continually toiling to get it work again with no success over couple of months now. 

Steps tried so far (in vain):
- total virus check of the laptop (Norton Symantec)
- upper/lower filters deleted in Registers
- got another compatible optical drive (although used but the seller claimed it was tested and functional - my laptop did not detect it either)

- when checked if I had cd/dvd driver at all with DriverAgent application, 2 were listed among "Disconnected Devices" : CZWDWXE W9QJC1UBSX SCSI CdRom Device and "Z0262L EJE040U SCSI CdRom Device" (needless to say the drive was sitting in the slot)

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Boot into the BIOS and see if it is detected in the BIOS. Sounds like a faulty drive. Laptop drives have a shorter life span than desktop drives. You can try removing reseating the drive, to verify a proper connection. You can also boot into the BIOS and see if it's detected there...if not, it is most likely faulty.


----------



## nebthet (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello and thanks for replying. 
Unfortunately, I did buy another optical drive. It was used and I did not have the possibility to check whether it really is functional as the seller claimed. But none of them are recognised by my laptop. I always just slide them in without crewing in the little bolt, but I guess it can't be the case... can it?

As far as Bios settings concerns, the only thing regarding CD-rom that there is in my Bios is boot sequence. CD-rom is set on first place. Could updating BIOS help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most BIOS will display the hardware that is detected (HDD's and CD/DVD drives). In any case, if it's not there already, updating won't help.

And if it's not working with two different drives, very likely there is a hardware issue. Either the motherboard controller, the drive connectors, or possibly just faulty drives (less likely now that you have tried two).


----------

